# MCNISH - Question about Social Media



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Mr McNish, 

Thank you once again for taking the time to answer everyone’s questions. 

To answer how is South Africa? It is a great country, lived here all my life. It is true what people say, it is great to live here and the country is beautiful. 

I have one last question: 

What is your opinion about Motor Companies and “Social Media” such as Facebook, Twitter and things like this where you are communicating with fans answering questions. 

I read an article recently about Motor Companies in social media, especially focusing on Ford who was the first to really climb onto the social bandwagon. Audi have been quite late into the game, especially Audi Sport but they have come in, in a big way, and growing very fast. The articles main question was, yes it provides interaction for internet users etc, but does it actually sell road cars? 

I can say from my perspective that social media is an interesting new media and advertising tool and allows for nice interaction, but I am wondering what is your opinion and what do the marketing people at Audi say about the approach? 

Thank you very much, and good luck next weekend. 

Best Regards 

Johan Laubscher 
South Africa


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

lappies said:


> Mr McNish,
> 
> Thank you once again for taking the time to answer everyone’s questions.
> 
> ...


 
I think life and communication has changed and now people want to know things now, fast and in detail, right from the horses mouth so to speak, no one wants to wait. I don't, and that was why I signed up to Twitter. 

It is quite interesting how it all works and also how many companies look at followings and judge it's value but for me it is about just saying hi, this is what I am up to. 

Allan 

Anyway


----------

